# Trolls B. S. rep



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

Apparently a banned member came back and gave tons and tons of neutral rep to various people with rude comments in the "recently received rep" section.

Is there a way we can try and delete these comments? I know many many people who have recieved the same messages. Stuff about Luda, Fdd an more.. 

Thanks BTF


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

my recent rep is full of b.s. 

can anyone please tell me who left it


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think that the rep this person is leaving is affecting your rep count
I think it is just the message under your reputation and that is the only thing that changes
I have two from this person in the past two days also, it is kind of annoying


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I don't think that the rep this person is leaving is affecting your rep count
> I think it is just the message under your reputation and that is the only thing that changes
> I have two from this person in the past two days also, it is kind of annoying


yes but I want to know who is responsible... apparently the same person is responsible for all the recent complaints.

Edit: yes I know it doesnt affect my rep count. Honestly I dont care about that. I think I have too much +rep. There are far more important people on this forum who deserve more rep than I have. For example, ledgirl, riznoob, dirtbag. And lets not forget stoney mcfried. she had an awesome I Love You Thread that was closed for b.s. reasons too. 

and honestly ledgirl had an amazing led grow. probably one of the best ledgrows on this website. closing it is complete bullshit!!!


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well the one's I received were about the user Ludacris (the supposed rat)
So that makes me think it is Robin Banks, the guy who made dozens of threads about luda being a rat
I guess he is going after people who have established themselves as helpful (like you and I) trying to get us to rise up and turn against luda
I couldn't care less about that drama personally


----------



## kmoo (Oct 3, 2009)

yeah i'm getting the weird 'neg' rep with nonsense posted with it, about luda etc. creepy lil troll lol


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

It isn't a neg rep, it is just a rep from someone who hasn't gotten rep themselves
You need to have rep to be able to leave rep that actually changes someones rep count


----------



## kmoo (Oct 3, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> It isn't a neg rep, it is just a rep from someone who hasn't gotten rep themselves
> You need to have rep to be able to leave rep that actually changes someones rep count


ah cool i'd read it was neg, not that i'm overly concerned either way it's just super annoying with the crazy messages from a random


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> yes but I want to know who is responsible... apparently the same person is responsible for all the recent complaints.
> 
> Edit: yes I know it doesnt affect my rep count. Honestly I dont care about that. I think I have too much +rep. There are far more important people on this forum who deserve more rep than I have. For example, ledgirl, riznoob, dirtbag. And lets not forget stoney mcfried. she had an awesome I Love You Thread that was closed for b.s. reasons too.
> 
> and honestly ledgirl had an amazing led grow. probably one of the best ledgrows on this website. closing it is complete bullshit!!!




ledgirl got banned for 2 months by rollitup himself. the last 10 pages of that thread were nothing but fighting. she is gone and it is useless at this point. maybe if she can control her anger when she comes back it will be reopened.


so are you here for us to help you, or just complain about what we do?


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> ledgirl got banned for 2 months by rollitup himself. the last 10 pages of that thread were nothing but fighting. she is gone and it is useless at this point. maybe if she can control her anger when she comes back it will be reopened.
> 
> 
> so are you here for us to help you, or just complain about what we do?


I started this thread because alot of people have been complaining about getting annonymous bs neutral rep. A bunch of rude comments left in the "last rep recieved" area that will not go away.

I simply wanted to know who was leaving them. That is all. 

Dont get pissy at me bro, you have no room to talk


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

so... can you please tel me who left the anonymous bs rep comment? please?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I started this thread because alot of people have been complaining about getting annonymous bs neutral rep. A bunch of rude comments left in the "last rep recieved" area that will not go away.
> 
> I simply wanted to know who was leaving them. That is all.
> 
> Dont get pissy at me bro, you have no room to talk


i'm not pissy at all, just wondering. you came in asking for help then started complaining about how i do my JOB.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm not pissy at all, just wondering. you came in asking for help then started complaining about how i do my JOB.


True, I posted here asking for help. But never one time did you offer to help.

Just like this old thread. A dude had a question and you totally bashed him. https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/82672-where-server.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> True, I posted here asking for help. But never one time did you offer to help.
> 
> Just like this old thread. A dude had a question and you totally bashed him. https://www.rollitup.org/legal-edge/82672-where-server.html


you are always so eager to hate on me. care to talk about it? 


i do NOT have access to rep, i ma sorry. you will have to wait for rollitup to reply, he is the only one with access to rep. 

it's cool to see you had to go so far back to find anything bad about me. i think i'm doing pretty good, considering i have to deal with people like you all day. 

2008 come on.


----------



## vertise (Oct 3, 2009)

cant we all just get along


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> so... can you please tel me who left the anonymous bs rep comment? please?


i do not have access to your account. i do not know. i assume it was a troll.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

vertise said:


> cant we all just get along


nope, all day long they hate on me. then ask why i'm pissy, even though i'm not.


----------



## vertise (Oct 3, 2009)

yea seems like everyone is pissy at times.


----------



## vertise (Oct 3, 2009)

but people hate cause they got nothing better to do


----------



## Philouza (Oct 3, 2009)

...you guys are my best friends i hate ta see ya fight. please dont fight.

ive got these reps too. i just ignore them. when he sees threads like this he knows hes gettin results from his efforts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

i have accounts being created all day long saying i suck dick. 

i don't suck much dick though.


----------



## vertise (Oct 3, 2009)

way to much effort to create a account to bad mouth someone.....Also side note more pics on it starts with a gallon of gas please. Peace


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you are always so eager to hate on me. care to talk about it?


Im not eager to hate my friend FDD, trust me. We both love high quality marijuana, we love animals and love Metallica and going to the lake. Im sure in real life we would be good friends.

Its seems like you are always eager to hate on me. I dont know why you want to mock me and put me down.... But you do.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> it's cool to see you had to go so far back to find anything bad about me. i think i'm doing pretty good, considering i have to deal with people like you all day.
> 
> 2008 come on.


 and as for that particular thread... well lets just say it hit close to home.


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 3, 2009)

I don't think you are allowed to make multiple accounts


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> and as for that particular thread... well lets just say it hit close to home.


i gave the dude a hard time but i don't think i was mean. it just seems like a silly question. 

https://www.rollitup.org/payments.php


Name Damien Industries Address 234, 5149 Country Hills Blvd N.W
Suite # 306 Calgary, Alberta T3A 5K8, Canada


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok man lets a toke a bowl together and try to be friends...

I just loaded a liberty bowl full of Bubba Kush in my two foot bong. Im taking a few hits now...

Peace


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 3, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nope, all day long they hate on me. then ask why i'm pissy, even though i'm not.


Lol, Fdd if i had as much Pot as u i wud not b pissy @ anybody - EVER!! (Unless my pyramid of Weed ran out). Lol.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 4, 2009)

I wondered what happened to the I Love You Thread.... But someone made fun of me for asking.... I just dont get it, thats all


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 4, 2009)

I got B.S Rep off this dude too, Bad mouthing some of my threads, calling me a Fag, and saying that he wasnt a Snitch Bitch - One thing i know is that ppl like this deserve no place on here. Isnt there a way to block there IP address??


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I got B.S Rep off this dude too, Bad mouthing some of my threads, calling me a Fag, and saying that he wasnt a Snitch Bitch - One thing i know is that ppl like this deserve no place on here. Isnt there a way to block there IP address??


yep, and there is a way to go thru a proxy as well. what protects us in one hand hurts us in the other.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 4, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> I wondered what happened to the I Love You Thread.... But someone made fun of me for asking.... I just dont get it, thats all


pm rollitup.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> yep, and there is a way to go thru a proxy as well. what protects us in one hand hurts us in the other.



Yeah, was hoping the dude wasnt aware of this sorta thing..
He does seem pretty ignorant.


----------



## Bon3z (Oct 4, 2009)

Best thing is to ignore it.. i am.

Neutral rep, doesnt affect you i dont think, just annoying to look at. Plus if you dont want to look at em, on you "my rolitup" page on the right theres a minimise section button... peace.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm seriously considering getting an elite membership just to be able to see who's doing it. It doesn't really bother me, it's easy enough to ignore and my last reps change so often it's usually not there long, but I hate not knowing which new member is the troll. I'm seriously going to start having trust issues with all new members because they might be one of the MANY trolls stalking RIU members. 

I mean, Ludacris has a stalker (or is it stalkers? he's always saying "we") fdd has his stalker(s), there's red rhino who turned out to be savothwhatever (a name banned over a year and a half ago! that's a long time to dedicate to stalking)

*wikid gazes on all newbs with suspicious eyes*


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm seriously considering getting an elite membership just to be able to see who's doing it. It doesn't really bother me, it's easy enough to ignore and my last reps change so often it's usually not there long, but I hate not knowing which new member is the troll. I'm seriously going to start having trust issues with all new members because they might be one of the MANY trolls stalking RIU members.
> 
> I mean, Ludacris has a stalker (or is it stalkers? he's always saying "we") fdd has his stalker(s), there's red rhino who turned out to be savothwhatever (a name banned over a year and a half ago! that's a long time to dedicate to stalking)
> 
> *wikid gazes on all newbs with suspicious eyes*


yes, unfortunately I now also check to see the number of posts a person has. Something I never used to do. 

Grow up folks..... ur all supposed to be over 18 here. There is no excuse for acting like a 12 year old. If you are 18 or over, you need to take a good look in the maturity mirror. You may need to borrow one however, urs is shattered.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

And I really hope rollitup can do something for Ludacris, I think it sucks that he winds up getting banned because of his stalker. I agree, he should have just ignored it, but I also know how hard that can be. 

And I know, fdd has a stalker of his own and deals with the same shit...but at least fdd is a mod, and has the power to/gets the satisfaction of banning his troll and deleting all the bullshit he posts about him. Ludacris just has to wait until a mod is around to deal with it.

I'm not trying to criticize the mods or anything, I just feel bad that Ludacris got banned but his stalker is still around to gloat about it.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> yes, unfortunately I now also check to see the number of posts a person has. Something I never used to do.


ME TOO! I seriously never paid attention to how many posts a member has or when he joined, but now I'm looking at everyone, cuz it DOES give you hints. Like sonoma, in his second post he said he'd like to meet fdd, potroast and ME....obviously not a REAL stranger.

I hate it, I hate having to look at every stranger (and by that I mean member I don't know, not just members with under 25 posts) and wonder if it's really a troll or a banned member, if I've already spoken with him before under a different name. It's kinda creepy...and it makes me feel paranoid.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

It sort of reinforces trolling.... no? It would have been better to elevate Luda up to MOD power for a week. Let Luda kill the troll himself.

Then the village would be safe.... the children would sing, a statue would be sculpted of the mighty LUDA who defeated the Troll attack. 

Temp MOD POWAH!!!! Now there's a thought....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> ME TOO! I seriously never paid attention to how many posts a member has or when he joined, but now I'm looking at everyone, cuz it DOES give you hints. Like sonoma, in his second post he said he'd like to meet fdd, potroast and ME....obviously not a REAL stranger.
> 
> I hate it, I hate having to look at every stranger (and by that I mean member I don't know, not just members with under 25 posts) and wonder if it's really a troll or a banned member, if I've already spoken with him before under a different name. It's kinda creepy...and it makes me feel paranoid.


All this is making me feel so dirty.. I need a shower.


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

luda is one of the trolls
just cuz he doesnt troll yall doesnt mean he isnt one
he trolls me and several others
what a smuck


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> luda is one of the trolls
> just cuz he doesnt troll yall doesnt mean he isnt one
> he trolls me and several others
> what a smuck


How/where/when does he troll you? Did you report it? Can you give us a link?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> *It sort of reinforces trolling.... no?* It would have been better to elevate Luda up to MOD power for a week. Let Luda kill the troll himself.
> 
> Then the village would be safe.... the children would sing, a statue would be sculpted of the mighty LUDA who defeated the Troll attack.
> 
> Temp MOD POWAH!!!! Now there's a thought....


I would say that fdd's stalker is proving your point. Seems that he thinks if ludacris's stalker could get ludacris banned, he can get fdd banned. Idiot


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

Why doesn't Fdd's stalker just ask me? 

It's common knowledge that Cracker can ban ppl......


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you, for coming in here to reinforce my point. 

I hope rollitup handles you like a red headed step child 

But I'm still praying for you


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=red+headed+stepchild


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

this is some of the stuff he left
not to mention the ones i cant see anymore......plus the other people he is doin it to.....

Introduce Yourself REP = LUDACRIS look
Dont worry am still around, not going anywhere. Chris
ha ha now you cant neg rep me, wizeguy, Luda wins, out.
Just back off, you have NO PROOF, Go to bed please.you can shut the fuck up aswell, or ill report you to Fdd ok.
Once again ''NO'' Proof, all BS Talk


*Don't Listen To the BS!*
this thread was the start of this incident
but there were others


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> this is some of the stuff he left
> not to mention the ones i cant see anymore......plus the other people he is doin it to.....
> 
> *Introduce Yourself REP = LUDACRIS look
> ...


Are you saying that those are all messages he's left you in reps? We've already discussed that ludacris's stalker is leaving people harassing reps, trying to start shit. 

He leaves some people reps saying they suck ludacris's cock, some he tells that ludacris called them a cunt, whatever else he's said.

If Ludacris repped you, he can't rep you again right away, it's impossible, the rep system prevents it from happening. He has to rep 30 other people before he can rep you again. And you can't rep 30 people in a single day. 

So can you show me which post Ludacris harassed you in? I'm not interested in reading that entire thread.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 4, 2009)

ui got some of the fake rep too. i hate how this guy keep bothering us, even though he is banned several times a day. doesnt this dude have anything better to do than get banned from RIU?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

I've been trolled by Luda before, owned him after that, no problem.. We're cool now, so fuck a troll, I welcome them all, come one, come all,,,


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

he left me a rep from his account talking shit....a green square
the other ones were after he got banned....blue squares
i know its him cuz its not the first time we got into it and hes done this
he knows better not to post it up....thats y he does the rep thing
if he is so innocent,then he wouldnt have got banned


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I've been trolled by Luda before, owned him after that, no problem.. We're cool now, so fuck a troll, I welcome them all, come one, come all,,,


 there is some proof for ya


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> he left me a rep from his account talking shit....a green square
> the other ones were after he got banned....blue squares
> i know its him cuz its not the first time we got into it and hes done this
> he knows better not to post it up....thats y he does the rep thing
> if he is so innocent,then he wouldnt have got banned


What part of what I explained about how the rep system works did you NOT understand? 

So I started reading that thread you posted, and the first post i found by you is THIS one



moash said:


> he just likes to tell on people and get in there business


Which looks to me like YOU trying to start shit with Ludacris. How does this thread prove he's a troll when YOU'RE the one who instigated the confrontation?

And as I continue reading I'm confused...you're saying he tells on people because he hits the report post button? Really? 



moash said:


> there is some proof for ya


How is HIM calling Ludacris a troll any more proof than YOU calling him a troll? I asked him for proof too, he has yet to provide it. 

If Ludacris is harassing members, than he should be dealt with accordingly, but you have to provide some kind of proof, not just your word against his


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree Wikid. It seems some of you have been fooled by the troll.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

You want proof, look for it, join elite and you'll find it easier, show you proof, ,, please! What next???? Show me yours and I'll show you mine? Lol..


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 4, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> so... can you please tel me who left the anonymous bs rep comment? please?


it kinda obvious. its the trolls, no better way to put it. i think there are only one or 2 with so much time they have so many accounts vendettas and personas it seems like there are more. one troll comes back and imitates people, its stupid as hell. hes threatened to come back and imitate me, but i havent seen it, probably be funny tho. i dont know why the one troll hates fdd so much



fdd2blk said:


> nope, all day long they hate on me. then ask why i'm pissy, even though i'm not.


hatters just givin you fame fdd



fdd2blk said:


> pm rollitup.



and what? wait for weeks and end up with no response before you ask cracker or fdd or another mod to take care of it?


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

as u can see he was dealt with
what part of he has done it before when we got into it before that u dont understand
u want proof....i showed what he did.....thats y its done like that so there is none
ur right i did call him out.....cuz all he does is start shit.....i was gonna post something that had to do with the thread til i saw what he was doin
go back and read everything he post.....nothing helpful,just bs
go ahead and defend him if u want.....i know hes a smuck
edit:i beleive crackerjax was in that thread also.....if i was starting shit,y wasnt i dealt with


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I agree Wikid. It seems some of you have been fooled by the troll.


No shit. When I first got one of the stalker's bs reps, I thought "I can't believe he actually thinks this is going to work."

Apparently I overestimated some of our users 



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You want proof, look for it, join elite and you'll find it easier, show you proof, ,, please! What next???? Show me yours and I'll show you mine? Lol..


If you make an accusation (ie. Ludacris is a troll), you have to provide PROOF, some kind of BASIS for your claim. You can't just make accusations without backing up your shit...that makes no fucking sense. 

Prosecutors don't go into court and say "So and so is GUILTY OF MURDER! Want proof? Look for it." 

That's the most asinine shit I've heard all day 

And that's pretty sad considering fdd's stalker is back and active.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

wHen did cracker turn mod? Lol


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

ASk Luda If you want your proof


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> as u can see he was dealt with
> what part of he has done it before when we got into it before that u dont understand
> u want proof....i showed what he did.....thats y its done like that so there is none
> ur right i did call him out.....cuz all he does is start shit.....i was gonna post something that had to do with the thread til i saw what he was doin
> ...


He was banned because he kept PMing fdd over this stalker shit and fdd got frustrated. 

If he's harassed you before, you still have yet to provide any proof. I hope you at least reported the posts. 

I'm getting tired of people who want to bitch about shit that goes on on the forums, but at the same time refuse to report it. Makes no sense.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> ASk Luda I'd you want your proof


HOW WHEN HE'S BEEN BANNED?

And why would LUDA provide proof that he's a troll?

You make the accusations, it's your job to back up the shit you're talking, or stfu.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

aNd I better unsubscribe before I get Another pussy ass infraction ,,, laterZ


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 4, 2009)

And get off the crack pipe, it's time to mimi


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> He was banned because he kept PMing fdd over this stalker shit and fdd got frustrated.
> 
> If he's harassed you before, you still have yet to provide any proof. I hope you at least reported the posts.
> 
> I'm getting tired of people who want to bitch about shit that goes on on the forums, but at the same time refuse to report it. Makes no sense.


 who said i was bitching......
i was just stating that he was a troll...
ur the one who keeps askin questions about it....i showed what i had for proof and y it was done that way and ur the one who cant accept the fact


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> who said i was bitching......
> i was just stating that he was a troll...
> ur the one who keeps askin questions about it....i showed what i had for proof and y it was done that way and ur the one who cant accept the fact


I just think that you should have to back your accusations up with some kind of EVIDENCE. 

So far, all you posted was a bunch of harassing rep messages left by Ludacris's stalker, and a thread in which YOU started a confrontation with Ludacris...not really doing much to prove your accusation that HE'S a troll 

If you're going to accuse someone of something, you have to provide the proof that they are what you're saying they are. If you can't provide that proof, but continue to make said accusations, you're really just talking shit. Baseless shit at that 

I'm not especially close to Ludacris, I don't know him any better than I know most people here, I don't read all his posts or see everything he does. You could very well be RIGHT, I'm just asking that you prove it. 

I've never seen him harass anyone but his own stalker. Other than that I've seen his stalker trying to stir up a lot of shit.


----------



## dew-b (Oct 4, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> nope, all day long they hate on me. then ask why i'm pissy, even though i'm not.


 it must be a genaration thing part of the genaration -x way of thinking, i think you do a great job fdd just jam to some metalica play the 4 horsemen. then play ronnie.then end with sanitarem rock on brother bevis


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 4, 2009)

i never read anything posted by (real(well not the real rapper but not the troll either(actually it could be the rapper...))) ludacris to make me believe he was anything less than helpful


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

KaleoXxX said:


> i never read anything posted by (real(well not the real rapper but not the troll either(actually it could be the rapper...))) to make me believe he was anything less than helpful


Me neither. All I've heard is "he left me a neg rep" which means his STALKER left someone a neutral rep. No one has shown me any proof that Ludacris himself is a bad member.


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I just think that you should have to back your accusations up with some kind of EVIDENCE.
> 
> So far, all you posted was a bunch of harassing rep messages left by Ludacris's stalker, and a thread in which YOU started a confrontation with Ludacris...not really doing much to prove your accusation that HE'S a troll
> 
> ...


we'll just leave it at that....
ive told u he has done it before when i got into argumments with him before....i find it hard to believe that a troll would do this only when we get into it
when a mod can come on and tell me they didnt come from ludas ip address,then ill believe it 
but really i could care less,i just wanted to get the word out
latas


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> we'll just leave it at that....
> ive told u he has done it before when i got into argumments with him before....i find it hard to believe that a troll would do this only when we get into it


Getting into an argument with you doesn't make Ludacris a TROLL 

And still, without providing proof, your accusations mean nothing. 

And are you trying to say you don't believe it's the troll leaving you those rep messages? Do you not understand how the rep system works? 

Minimum Reputation Count
How much reputation must a user have before his reputation hits count on others?
100
*
THIS PROVES THAT IT'S NOT LUDACRIS BECAUSE LUDACRIS'S REPS WOULDN'T SHOW UP AS NEUTRAL*

Daily Reputation Clicks Limit
How many reputation clicks can a user give over each 24 hour period? Administrators are exempt from this limit.
3
*
THIS PROVES THAT IT'S NOT LUDACRIS BECAUSE LUDACRIS WOULDN'T BE ABLE TO REP 30 PEOPLE IN A SINGLE DAY TO BE ABLE TO REP YOU AGAIN SO SOON AFTER HAVING JUST REPPED YOU*

Reputation User Spread
How many different users must you give reputation to before you can hit the same person again?
30

*THIS PROVES THAT IT'S NOT LUDACRIS BECAUSE LUDACRIS WOULD HAVE TO REP 30 PEOPLE BEFORE HE COULD REP YOU AGAIN...WHICH WOULD BE IMPOSSIBLE TO DO THAT QUICKLY. *


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> when a mod can come on and tell me they didnt come from ludas ip address,then ill believe it
> but really i could care less,i just wanted to get the word out
> latas


Mods can't access your account and see your rep, so that's never going to happen. You just need to use common sense and the rules of the rep system to realize the truth 

https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html

That info on the rep system was posted by rollitup himself, if that helps you any


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Mods can't access your account and see your rep, so that's never going to happen. You just need to use common sense and the rules of the rep system to realize the truth
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html
> 
> That info on the rep system was posted by rollitup himself, if that helps you any


 im sure there r certain mods that can access that stuff,along with the pm's
u should be a mod...u sure do seem to think u know everything about this sitekiss-ass


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

if you receive a rep..... and the giver is anonymous..... unless you are elite, you have no idea who it is. So the comment IN the rep message cannot be trusted.

See... I could neg rep you anonymously, but then leave a comment that would "make" you think it was from , oh, let's say Wikid (purely an example).

It is easy to make an anonymous rep and then leave a "trail" in the comment.

A dishonest trail. But how would you know? You don't.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> im sure there r certain mods that can access that stuff,along with the pm's
> u should be a mod...u sure do seem to think u know everything about this sitekiss-ass


Oh, you're sure of that are you? 

And are you seriously trying to talk shit about the fact that I know more about this site than you? LOL, sorry that I read and retain information, and then use it to PWN you in an argument 



CrackerJax said:


> if you receive a rep..... and the giver is anonymous..... unless you are elite, you have no idea who it is. So the comment IN the rep message cannot be trusted.
> 
> See... I could neg rep you anonymously, but then leave a comment that would "make" you think it was from , oh, let's say Wikid (purely an example).
> 
> ...



*Wikid clings to CrackerJax as the only other voice of reason in this thread*


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> if you receive a rep..... and the giver is anonymous..... unless you are elite, you have no idea who it is. So the comment IN the rep message cannot be trusted.
> 
> See... I could neg rep you anonymously, but then leave a comment that would "make" you think it was from , oh, let's say Wikid (purely an example).
> 
> ...


 i was elite before
and would be now if the site was working.....so i do know it was him before......get me now


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

> Oh, you're sure of that are you?


r u?.............
nothing on the computer is confidential


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> r u?.............
> nothing on the computer is confidential


I believe it can be accessed, but not by the mods. They have repeatedly stated that they cannot access anyone else's reps or pms. 

In this very thread fdd posted



fdd2blk said:


> i do NOT have access to rep, i ma sorry. you will have to wait for rollitup to reply, he is the only one with access to rep.


Are you calling him a liar?






So if rollitup is the only one who can see your reps, you really think the owner of the site should sit here and verify for everyone who asks that their random neutral reps are NOT from ludacris? When anyone with common sense and knowledge of the rep system can figure it out themselves?


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I believe it can be accessed, but not by the mods. They have repeatedly stated that they cannot access anyone else's reps or pms.
> 
> In this very thread fdd posted
> 
> ...


 no(thought rollitup was a mod)
but thanks for proving my point
they can be read
and u act like im asking a mod to do that....i could care less
im done talkin,ur skull is too thick


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> *im done talkin*


Thank god


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Thank god


 ur gonna be dissappointed....
there isnt one


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> ur gonna be dissappointed....
> there isnt one


I thought you were done talking. I hate it when people do that, say they're done, but then keep going 

And if you want to argue about god, I suggest you go start a thread in the religion section


----------



## IAm5toned (Oct 4, 2009)

this whole thread reminds me of a bad nightmare i had this one time where i get online and no matter where i go or what link i click its just the dr phil show over and over again.........

who cares if someone left you shitty bad rep? its the internet... and your posts and personality will speak for themselves.

i dont ever look at rep, i judge from what people say and do.

trusting rep is like trusting gossip


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I thought you were done talking. I hate it when people do that, say they're done, but then keep going
> 
> And if you want to argue about god, I suggest you go start a thread in the religion section


 then go there 
ur the one praising him


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> then go there
> ur the one praising him


Show me where I was "praising him". If you're talking about when I said "Thank god




" then I think you need to get yourself a dictionary and look up the word *praise *


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

Now I see how so many can be fooled Wikid. Uhhh, they're not bright?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Now I see how so many can be fooled Wikid. Uhhh, they're not bright?


I feel like I'm


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

I just smoked some hash, so no, I don't feel that way. 

Life's too short. I am so gonna rep bomb you later!!


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

;to express approval or admiration of
u must approve if u thank it


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> ;to express approval or admiration of
> u must approve if u thank him


You're really reaching there


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I just smoked some hash, so no, I don't feel that way.
> 
> Life's too short. I am so gonna rep bomb you later!!


Thank GOD


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

G*D? You're on the wrong thread dear.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> ;to express approval or admiration of
> u must approve if u thank it


I believe in God, I've never denied that or claimed otherwise. Got a problem with it? I suggest you go start a thread about it in the religion section, like I said. 

Are you trying to use the topic of god to distract from the fact that I proved you wrong in our original argument?


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes, yes he is....


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I believe in God, I've never denied that or claimed otherwise. Got a problem with it? I suggest you go start a thread about it in the religion section, like I said.
> 
> Are you trying to use the topic of god to distract from the fact that I proved you wrong in our original argument?


 haha
no prob,i do find it funny that u get offensive when said that u were praising IT
ur some believer....
how did u prove me wrong?cuz i was done talking about it???
if it males u feel better then so be it


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

Some are blind..... truly.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> haha
> no prob,i do find it funny that u get offensive when said that u were praising IT
> ur some believer....
> how did u prove me wrong?cuz i was done talking about it???
> if it males u feel better then so be it


Allow me to show you exactly where you got owned....



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Getting into an argument with you doesn't make Ludacris a TROLL
> 
> And still, without providing proof, your accusations mean nothing.
> 
> ...





Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Mods can't access your account and see your rep, so that's never going to happen. You just need to use common sense and the rules of the rep system to realize the truth
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/29103-rep-system-information.html
> 
> That info on the rep system was posted by rollitup himself, if that helps you any




That's what I'm talking about, before you decided to go off on this tangent about god. 

And no, I didn't get offended by you referring to god as IT. I have plenty of friends who don't believe in God, I respect everyone's right to their own beliefs, and I don't need a stranger on the internet to approve of MINE to feel good about myself


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

Like I said, alot of you seem to have been fooled by the Troll.

The troll is NOT Ludacris.


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

how does that get me owned
how does a troll leaves all the bs rep......
ok then whos to say luda cant
ur rep arguement is irrelevant
he has bs repped before so y cant he do it now


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 4, 2009)

You're the one that is being thick. Make no mistake.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> how does that get me owned
> how does a troll leaves all the bs rep......
> ok then whos to say luda cant
> ur rep arguement is irrelevant
> he has bs repped before so y cant he do it now


I'm done repeating myself to you. Apparently you can't read and retain the information anyways.


----------



## moash (Oct 4, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I'm done repeating myself to you. Apparently you can't read and retain the information anyways.


 diddo


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 4, 2009)

moash said:


> diddo


It's "ditto"


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 5, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Me neither. All I've heard is "he left me a neg rep" which means his STALKER left someone a neutral rep. No one has shown me any proof that Ludacris himself is a bad member.


Im friends wit LUDA - damn shame he got banned, but he pissed sum ppl off. Having said that he was always helpful and i doubt he would have over 1,000 posts and as much Rep as he did purely to b a Troll.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I agree Wikid. It seems some of you have been fooled by the troll.


indeed, i am one of them. ludacris i owe u an apology cuz i said it was good when you got banned when I thought you were the one who made all the offensive reps from a 2nd account that i thought you created for that purpose. the first offensive reps said ludacris#1 at the end of the bad part and i thought it was ludacris *signing* the rep from his 2nd account so he didnt get his main account banned for leaving them offensive reps and that rollitup figured it out somehow and banned all his accounts. ive gotten 7 myself in the last 2 dayskiss-asssorry luda.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 5, 2009)

You got 7!! Geez, n here i am complaining that i got 1.. Guess i wasnt the 1 he was after, n he just decided to leave some Nasty Rep to ppl so he cud Re-Rep the others (u know the whole 30ppl in between nonsense..)


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 5, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> You got 7!! Geez, n here i am complaining that i got 1.. Guess i wasnt the 1 he was after, n he just decided to leave some Nasty Rep to ppl so he cud Re-Rep the others (u know the whole 30ppl in between nonsense..)


 Yeah man I have recieved about 9 rude annonymous neutral reps. And one of them I just got today. Which means that the troll is still out there and nobody is doing anything about it. 

On a brighter note, I would like to thank everybody who has +repped me. I appreciate it.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> indeed, i am one of them. ludacris i owe u an apology cuz i said it was good when you got banned when I thought you were the one who made all the offensive reps from a 2nd account that i thought you created for that purpose. the first offensive reps said ludacris#1 at the end of the bad part and i thought it was ludacris *signing* the rep from his 2nd account so he didnt get his main account banned for leaving them offensive reps and that rollitup figured it out somehow and banned all his accounts. ive gotten 7 myself in the last 2 dayskiss-asssorry luda.


Hey, I give you props for the honesty. You have a bit of integrity, always refreshing.
Some folks just don't understand the rep system. It's understandable as there is no real thread explaining the ins and outs of it. 
*Luda* finally got fed up with the harassment and minute by minute attacks, and lashed out. I'm pretty sure most of us, at some point, tired of the abuse, would have done the same. 
The troll is the one to blame, not *Luda*. *Luda* may have also lashed out at some of the folks who QUICKLY and without being objective, jumped on the troll bandwagon. Knowingly or unknowingly, this helped the troll immensely.

Ppl were fooled, ppl were tricked, but not by *Luda*. 

It is the trolls fault 100%, and that troll will never be able to gloat here online with me around. The troll has punished himself forever on this forum and now can never come out of the closet without being insulted and rebanned. 

The troll has the maturity level of a *12* year old. *HOW SAD IS THAT??!! * Pathetic.
==========================================================
Well done Dark ....  you manned up and took the step in the correct direction. You obviously have the ability to think things through. Well done!!


----------



## Bob Smith (Oct 5, 2009)

Well I don't have all that many posts on this site, but I can attest that I've gotten numerous "blue" reppy things the last couple of days, all with the words "asshole", "faggit" (yes, spelled that way, in order to really demonstrate his/her intelligence - Hooked on Phonics obviously worked for him/her), or dickhead.

One of them said it was from "LUDA", but honestly, I'm closer to 30 than I am to 20 and really couldn't give a rat's ass what someone with that much time on their hands (and who must be EXCEEDINGLY lonely) thinks about me.

FYI, I believe that my antagonist was annoyed at the joke I made about finishing an entire grow in 2.5 weeks on the one "BS" thread, where the genius couldn't seem to wrap his head around how a perpetual harvest worked.

Anyways, that's all for now, I'm just procrastinating because I don't feel like putting together this Sun Hut XL, but I guess I'll get down to business now.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

If it said LUDA... it wasn't him. In reps the full name is displayed. It would have to say Ludacris and match his letters exactly....caps included. Any variation is an alias.


----------



## moash (Oct 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> If it said LUDA... it wasn't him. In reps the full name is displayed. It would have to say Ludacris and match his letters exactly....caps included. Any variation is an alias.


now that makes sense
when i was elite and got them from him before,it said LUDA
guess it wasnt him
guess that troll has nothing better to do than watch everything that happens
i apologize
especially to wikid


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

It's understandable.... the rep system is confusing.

Well done for admitting an error. Some cannot do that...


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 5, 2009)

moash said:


> we'll just leave it at that....
> ive told u he has done it before when i got into argumments with him before....i find it hard to believe that a troll would do this only when we get into it
> when a mod can come on and tell me they didnt come from ludas ip address,then ill believe it
> but really i could care less,i just wanted to get the word out
> latas


the "neg" repped sent by chris is it blue? cause if it is its not neg rep its neutral posted by a newb...


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

moash said:


> now that makes sense
> when i was elite and got them from him before,it said LUDA
> guess it wasnt him
> guess that troll has nothing better to do than watch everything that happens
> ...


Apology accepted 


I'm just waiting for rollitup to address the problem, because fdd made it sound like he was banning Ludacris until rollitup could come deal with this bs. I just hope it's sooner rather than later.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, bring Luda back plz..... bring him back from the nether world.

How many could stand that kind of harassment and then watch ppl you thought respected you get misled into blaming YOU as the problem, when all the time it is someone else.

It had to be frustrating. I think he did ignore it for awhile, but at some point, enough is enough.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Yes, bring Luda back plz..... bring him back from the nether world.
> 
> How many could stand that kind of harassment and *then watch ppl you thought respected you get misled into blaming YOU as the problem*, when all the time it is someone else.
> 
> It had to be frustrating. I think he did ignore it for awhile, but at some point, enough is enough.


I agree, I think he was ignoring it pretty well until OTHER people started being fooled by the troll and accusing him of leaving them nasty reps. Also, I've seen regular members (ppl who definitely weren't the troll) make snide remarks to him/about him being a cop, or a snitch, just kinda going along with the bs that the troll was saying. 

Now, I don't really blame the people who were tricked by the troll because they don't know what's been going on. I've had to sit there and explain it to people (in threads or in PMs) before they would realize that it's NOT Ludacris doing that shit to them.

As for the regular members I've seen jump on the trolls bandwagon...I don't know what to say other than I'm disappointed. How can you let an internet troll have so much power over your opinion of a fellow member?

I don't know exactly how this all started, because I was gone for several months, and when I came back there was just this troll about claiming Ludacris was a cop and a snitch. Never providing any proof, just a bunch of name calling. 

If there is some kind of proof that what the troll is saying is true, than by all means, call a spade a spade. But so far I haven't seen any proof, just a lot of harassment.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

Oh, he laid out his "PROOF"... 

Only he could see it as convincing however. I sure didn't see it as convincing.

Some folks just like to pile on.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 5, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Yeah man I have recieved about 9 rude annonymous neutral reps. And one of them I just got today. Which means that the troll is still out there and nobody is doing anything about it.
> 
> On a brighter note, I would like to thank everybody who has +repped me. I appreciate it.


 yeah, i mailed rollitup 4 days ago about this like 4 diff times(once a day) and he didnt respond at all or remove the offensive reps. i wish he would at least say something to me if he cant delete em or whatever the situation is.....


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the MODS were INUNDATED with PM's about this from all directions. What a thrill it must be for them to have to sort this all out.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

I definitely don't envy the mods


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

I sure don't envy them ... 

"What's CrackerJax done now"


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I sure don't envy them ...
> 
> "What's CrackerJax done now"


LOL, THAT'S what i meant to say, not admire, lol

*Wikid is stoned, that's her excuse and she's stickin to it*


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 5, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> indeed, i am one of them. ludacris i owe u an apology cuz i said it was good when you got banned when I thought you were the one who made all the offensive reps from a 2nd account that i thought you created for that purpose. the first offensive reps said ludacris#1 at the end of the bad part and i thought it was ludacris *signing* the rep from his 2nd account so he didnt get his main account banned for leaving them offensive reps and that rollitup figured it out somehow and banned all his accounts. ive gotten 7 myself in the last 2 dayskiss-asssorry luda.


it also expains why i was wondering why luda went from being one of the coolest guys on here to being a dickhead all of the sudden for no reason. thats what bugged me the most. i couldnt figure out why ludacris betrayed me for no reason when i always considered us good freinds,
it hurt my feelings in a way. 

mods unban ludacris! or is it just a temporary warning ban and he'll get it back soon?
(i know its not luda and that he didnt betray me now btw)


----------



## KaleoXxX (Oct 5, 2009)

FDDloves2CHOKEonDICKS said:


> fuck fdd2blk


i cant belive you posted almost 40 times without being banned. must be a record for you


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 5, 2009)

Apparently Fdd is leaving me Comments in my Rep now saying i dont belong - only problem is.. It was once again Neutral Rep.. As if Fdd wud have Neutral Rep.. That Mofo has more Rep n about 40,000 posts.. I wish d Troll wud just Fck-Off!


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Apparently Fdd is leaving me Comments in my Rep now saying i dont belong - only problem is.. It was once again Neutral Rep.. As if Fdd wud have Neutral Rep.. That Mofo has more Rep n about 40,000 posts.. I wish d Troll wud just Fck-Off!


lol, when fdd reps you, you KNOW it  Last time he repped me I couldn't walk right for 2 days


----------



## tom__420 (Oct 5, 2009)

I got a new rep today saying that fdd wants me to piss in his mouth
I wish I had as much free time as this crazy person does


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I got a new rep today saying that fdd wants me to piss in his mouth
> I wish I had as much free time as this crazy person does


Before all the neutral reps were coming from Ludacris's stalker...now they're coming from fdd's? Are fdd's stalker and Ludacris's stalker the same person, or does fdd's stalker just think that because Ludacris's stalker got Ludacris banned, that if he does the same shit he'll get FDD banned?


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I sure don't envy them ...
> 
> "What's CrackerJax done now"


 You gave me negative rep, cause you pay, and are on a power trip, I gave you +rep, cause I actually feel sorry for you, Your a smart guy, almost to smart for you own britches, Go ahead and be wise and tell me about me


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 5, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> lol, when fdd reps you, you KNOW it  Last time he repped me I couldn't walk right for 2 days



Lmao kiss-ass I once had a bet with Ludacris.. He bet that Fdd just flat out DOES NOT +Rep anybody.. I bet that he wud, but u wud have to invent some awesome new Super-Strain to get it..
So hah! I was right!!
..Tho its kind of an empty victory without Ludacris here to rub it in his face..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Lmao kiss-ass I once had a bet with Ludacris.. He bet that Fdd just flat out DOES NOT +Rep anybody.. I bet that he wud, but u wud have to invent some awesome new Super-Strain to get it..
> So hah! I was right!!
> ..Tho its kind of an empty victory without Ludacris here to rub it in his face..


Fdd reps, but very rarely. I think in the entire time I've been here I've gotten 3.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> You gave me negative rep, cause you pay, and are on a power trip, I gave you +rep, cause I actually feel sorry for you, Your a smart guy, almost to smart for you own britches, Go ahead and be wise and tell me about me


i have never given a neg rep to anyone ever....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> i have never given a neg rep to anyone ever....


I was kinda wondering what that was about, but I didn't want to go jump in more drama. 

Peach, are you sure it was a neg rep? Apparently a lot of people have been mistaking neutral reps for neg reps...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

Alot of ppl are being fooled in the rep arena it seems. It's not hard to type someone's name in the message.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 5, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> i have never given a neg rep to anyone ever....


 Well if it was not you, I really apolagize, must have been FDD, Oh well, Yea it's red and clearly say's everything I post on here is Bullshit.
 Cracker and FDD were the only people that could do it,,so It's all cool I have been getting sloppy and worked up in the political sections. Sorry Crackerjack. and FDD, I'll just give you some REP+ without all the drama your going through already I'm not a Bad person,,just need to keep on keeping away from the politics, and stick to the weed Sorry CrackerJack.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 5, 2009)

i think neg rep should automatically come with the user name of the person leaving it.


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> i think neg rep should automatically come with the user name of the person leaving it.


 I alway's mention me, Like you,,wish it worked both way's you make me feel good


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 5, 2009)

PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 said:


> Well if it was not you, I really apolagize, must have been FDD, Oh well, Yea it's red and clearly say's everything I post on here is Bullshit.
> Cracker and FDD were the only people that could do it,,so It's all cool I have been getting sloppy and worked up in the political sections. Sorry Crackerjack. and FDD, I'll just give you some REP+ without all the drama your going through already I'm not a Bad person,,just need to keep on keeping away from the politics, and stick to the weed Sorry CrackerJack.


No worries mate.  I'm having a ball on these threads. I may type forcefully but I bear malice towards no one on these threads.  I'm always in a good mood .. 



Wikidbchofthewst said:


> i think neg rep should automatically come with the user name of the person leaving it.


 That's not a bad idea.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 5, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> i think neg rep should automatically come with the user name of the person leaving it.


if all members could see who left rep (like elite) we wouldnt be having this problem 

just an idea/



honestly, at first I was a little bothered by the troll leaving rude messages in my rep comment box. But now I look at them and laugh. His plan backfired significantly. Ever since this anonymous rep b. s. thing started I have also recieved +rep from other good memebers. So ha mother fucker... Your plan backfired


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

So have any of the mods said anything as to whether or not Ludacris is going to be unbanned? I don't want to send them a bunch of PMs when I'm sure they must have received plenty about it already.


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 6, 2009)

Im pretty sure Ludacris' ban was only temporary.. 10 days or so..


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 6, 2009)

Eerie silence........ cmon FDD.... spill it.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 6, 2009)

yeah, ludacris should be unbanned!!! maybe if we all send mods a pm they will get sick of reading em and unban him? wikid and cj, you guys have been here forever and everyone knows and respects you, if we all work together on it we should be able to help him, right?(not sarcastic, asking an honest question) 420oldschooldj420 said bad stuff all the time and picked fights w/growtech and fdd2blk and he temporarily got his account back(like an hour later he was re-banned for doing the same thing he got banned for pretty much. luda couldnt possibly have more strikes against him than that guy did. maybe he got a temporary ban like oldschooldj did? i really hope so, i feel really bad about saying luda deserved to be banned when it happened and i feel i need to explain my thoughts and the situation to him, i cant stand the thought i didnt stick up for him when i heard he was the *troll* from the other guys w/o doing thorough research on what was really going on combined with the fact i thought luda gave me the offensive reps and was personally attacking me. shall we maybe start a petition to get him unbanned?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 6, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> yeah, ludacris should be unbanned!!! maybe if we all send mods a pm they will get sick of reading em and unban him? wikid and cj, you guys have been here forever and everyone knows and respects you, if we all work together on it we should be able to help him, right?(not sarcastic, asking an honest question) 420oldschooldj420 said bad stuff all the time and picked fights w/growtech and fdd2blk and he temporarily got his account back(like an hour later he was re-banned for doing the same thing he got banned for pretty much. luda couldnt possibly have more strikes against him than that guy did. maybe he got a temporary ban like oldschooldj did? i really hope so, i feel really bad about saying luda deserved to be banned when it happened and i feel i need to explain my thoughts and the situation to him, i cant stand the thought i didnt stick up for him when i heard he was the *troll* from the other guys w/o doing thorough research on what was really going on combined with the fact i thought luda gave me the offensive reps and was personally attacking me. shall we maybe start a petition to get him unbanned?


When is LUDACRIS Going to be Unbanned?


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 6, 2009)

btf the nonsense reps you got were from 2 different people across multiple accounts...


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

I confess, it was my Mom. I didn't clean my room on time because I was posting, so she hacked the system with her laptop and spammed everyone...... she's like that.... sorry!

I finally cleaned my room but when then when I showered, I ran the water but didn't get in. Hahahahah!!! Take that Mom!!


----------



## k-town (Oct 7, 2009)

Don't know if someone already informed you or not cause I'm a little drunk but LUDACRIS has been unbanned.


----------



## k-town (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL! nevermind


----------



## GrowTech (Oct 7, 2009)

k-town said:


> Don't know if someone already informed you or not cause I'm a little drunk but LUDACRIS has been unbanned.


If you weren't drunk, would you know whether or not someone has informed us of this?


----------



## k-town (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL! I have no idea.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

On to the next crisis!!!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

*Hello everyone and thanks very much.*

*Luda.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *Hello everyone and thanks very much.*
> 
> *Luda.*


Welcome back Ludacris.

And thanks to the mods.


----------



## k-town (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn wikid where you been?


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh snap! Welcome back man


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

k-town said:


> Damn wikid where you been?


What do you mean where have I been?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Welcome back Ludacris.
> 
> And thanks to the mods.





erkelsgoo420 said:


> Oh snap! Welcome back man


 
*thank you all very much.*

*LUDA.*
**


----------



## k-town (Oct 7, 2009)

Haven't seen you in Live chat or on any threads for a little while. Thats all.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

k-town said:


> Haven't seen you in Live chat or on any threads for a little while. Thats all.


Wikid wanders


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

but she doesn't fall down





in public anyways.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Oct 7, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> indeed, i am one of them. ludacris i owe u an apology cuz i said it was good when you got banned when I thought you were the one who made all the offensive reps from a 2nd account that i thought you created for that purpose. the first offensive reps said ludacris#1 at the end of the bad part and i thought it was ludacris *signing* the rep from his 2nd account so he didnt get his main account banned for leaving them offensive reps and that rollitup figured it out somehow and banned all his accounts. ive gotten 7 myself in the last 2 dayskiss-asssorry luda.





darkdestruction420 said:


> it also expains why i was wondering why luda went from being one of the coolest guys on here to being a dickhead all of the sudden for no reason. thats what bugged me the most. i couldnt figure out why ludacris betrayed me for no reason when i always considered us good freinds,
> it hurt my feelings in a way.
> 
> mods unban ludacris! or is it just a temporary warning ban and he'll get it back soon?
> (i know its not luda and that he didnt betray me now btw)


just wanted to make sure luda notices these post since he probally doesnt feel like going through all the old posts on the thread and its very important to me that he see's it....


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

darkdestruction420 said:


> just wanted to make sure luda notices these post since he probally doesnt feel like going through all the old posts on the thread and its very important to me that he see's it....


 
yes i have seen you and thanks very much.

LUDA.


----------



## morgentaler (Oct 7, 2009)

From what I gather the ability to have Reputation display the sender is part of the Elite permissions. Is this correct?

I would suggest changing that one item from Elite to default, as it would probably lessen the trolling done through anonymous reps.

I just received a nonsense post to my rep, with apparently the only intention being to badmouth Ludacris.

I don't have any opinion on Luda as I do now know him. But I don't find it especially sensible for the rep system to be configured the way it is when there's such an obvious issue with trolls.

It's just a ranking system. But in it's current configuration it's an anonymous slander system, and potentially a way for new users to be tricked into reporting abuses because they won't understand that the name of the person associated with the rep has been added by the poster himself.

Anyway, just two cent o' mine. 

Cheers.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree..... if you want to post a positive rep... anonymous is just fine... ur choice.

Neg reps should be signed however. I've never given one, but you can bet I would GLADLY leave my name... 

Butch up if/when you neg rep.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 7, 2009)

also strangers should be nullified from giving rep, that's where all the B.S. rep is coming from


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

morgentaler said:


> From what I gather the ability to have Reputation display the sender is part of the Elite permissions. Is this correct?
> 
> I would suggest changing that one item from Elite to default, as it would probably lessen the trolling done through anonymous reps.
> 
> ...


I agree, it would solve a lot of problems if people couldn't anonymously talk shit through the rep system. 



CrackerJax said:


> I agree..... if you want to post a positive rep... anonymous is just fine... ur choice.
> 
> Neg reps should be signed however. I've never given one, but you can bet I would GLADLY leave my name...
> 
> Butch up if/when you neg rep.


That would help with people who leave anonymous neg rep, but it wouldn't really make a difference to the trolling, because the troll is leaving positive rep (it comes up neutral because they don't have enough rep themselves, but it's a positive rep)


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 7, 2009)

thats like the 20th time u have explained neutral rep this week u should just put it in your sig


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

I wonder...if a newb whose rep wasn't worth anything yet became Elite and tried to neg rep...would it be a neutral rep too? I imagine it would....but I don't think a troll would waste the money on becoming Elite under a user name that's just going to be banned.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7fg6x-ZSNU*


*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## PeachOibleBoiblePeach#1 (Oct 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I agree..... if you want to post a positive rep... anonymous is just fine... ur choice.
> 
> Neg reps should be signed however. I've never given one, but you can bet I would GLADLY leave my name...
> 
> Butch up if/when you neg rep.


 Welcome Back, This was a great thread for me, It actually made me feel Like a part of the RIU community and really makes me think before I post, That's all Good. and to the Mods listening and good saving a innocent member. CJ,Wikid,,and everyone Smoke I'm high on aged pure power


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 7, 2009)

i heard you had a little trouble chris


----------



## fried at 420 (Oct 7, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> my recent rep is full of b.s.
> 
> can anyone please tell me who left it


 hey me too i got 4 over the course of 2 days
they are from the haters i got 2 from the fdd hater and 2 from the luda fake aka [robinbanks]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i heard you had a little trouble chris


yes i did.
i guess you havent seen the half of whats been going on here for over a month now.
thankfully is seems sorted for now.
and its nice to hear from you rob.

THANKS.

CHRIS.


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 7, 2009)

i'm glad your back who knows why trolls pick people to stalk


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> i'm glad your back who knows why trolls pick people to stalk


 
maybe i ran his cat over and killed it .

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

So....... you have run down "someone's" cat then eh? 

Ba da Dum....


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> So....... you have run down "someone's" cat then eh?
> 
> Ba da Dum....


 
and it was more like a speed bump my car seat lifted and it sounded more like a thump thump and then eeeeeeeeeeeee.
dam brakes failed again or maybe i forgot to stomp on the pedal 

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

Always use reverse to make sure they're dead...... unless the dog has a leash and an old lady holding the other end.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> Always use reverse to make sure they're dead...... unless the dog has a leash and an old lady holding the other end.


 

R.O.F.L.M.F.A.O.

use reverse ????? never i just do donuts and spin right back round again and fuck using the brakes either .
i removed all my mirrors so they dont distract me.



CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

Is it an invisible dog?

Can you see it?  

Maybe I'm not smoking enough Hash....


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 7, 2009)

Nope..... not there.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

*LUDACRIS.*


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> *LUDACRIS.*


I can see that one


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks wikid i think i have it fixed now.
(still waiting to repp you and cj).

THANKS.

CHRIS.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 7, 2009)

(clears throat) luda i know we aint always got along but i had your back wit this troll as well. actually i provoked him to stalk me to get heat off u and fdd..just sayin..welcome back


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 7, 2009)

GrowTech said:


> btf the nonsense reps you got were from 2 different people across multiple accounts...


Thanks for the reply GT, I apreciate it. But yeah Im over it, fuck the trolls, I guess thats just part of the internet 

I am glad we can all get back to growing cannabis and happier times. Speaking of which, I just harvested my last Bubba Kush. She was 4 feet tall and it looks like Ill pull a couple OZ's from her. Enough to last me for the winter. 

I know this isnt the appropriate area for such pictures, but I figured what the hell. Its better to ask for forgiveness rather than permision, right?



Peace guys/gals and happy growing.


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 7, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Thanks for the reply GT, I apreciate it. But yeah Im over it, fuck the trolls, I guess thats just part of the internet
> 
> I am glad we can all get back to growing cannabis and happier times. Speaking of which, I just harvested my last Bubba Kush. She was 4 feet tall and it looks like Ill pull a couple OZ's from her. Enough to last me for the winter.
> 
> ...


um we grow tomatoes remember


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 7, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> thanks wikid i think i have it fixed now.
> (still waiting to repp you and cj).
> 
> THANKS.
> ...


lol, you're welcome.

Thanks to the MODS, seriously, they've been on top of the trolls. I was looking at a search of members who joined today, and yesterday, and I saw a bunch of trolls, some I didn't even know had been created because they were handled before I was on.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

hopefully its gone now.
i got some more bad repp from the idiot saying his p.c has fucked up due to me and it dosent work .

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

I got the same message...


----------



## lovethathigh512 (Oct 8, 2009)

how do attach pics to the threads?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I got the same message...


 
hopefully thats the case.

CHRIS.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

lovethathigh512 said:


> how do attach pics to the threads?



If they are coming off your hard drive then click on the paper clip next to the smiley icon. Make sure ur pics are sized right (there is a guide at the bottom of the pop up).

If you want to pull from the web, then copy the image location and click on the post card image below and to the right of the paper clip. paste there and voila.


----------



## lovethathigh512 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks! too short to just say thanks


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

show me a pic... that will be my thanks...


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

Drama, drama, drama... I must really *really* love it here at RIU, because I was gone for about a week and when I came back, was very disheartened to see even more drama B.S., but I'm still here just about every moment I'm online. 

I received a "neutral" rep (which I'd figured out months ago meant it was left by a member that is new and/or hasn't received much him/herself yet) signed by "Ludacris #1" saying something about to beware the "sight" snitches. (Yes, spelled that way. lol) I've seen Luda's rep bar before, knew it couldn't be him, so I did a site search on "Ludacris" and was brought to this thread. Found more drama, more finger-pointing at Luda. All thanks to the success of the troll(s), meaning they once again got the upper hand. 

I hate trolls with a passion. Not because they "bother" me personally per se (I've been bothered before after some serious and repeated harassment, but most often I just blow them off or else tell them off calmly and rationally), but the whole childish concept of setting out to irritate and harass others just for the hell of it is just plain... well, childish.

Don't let them know how much they may be getting to you, and they have no reason to keep pulling their antics. I know it is sometimes easier said than done... I'm not always successful at taking my own advice, especially when things they say really hit home. One example: that "red rhino" character (was that the basis of the username?) plowing into me for having bipolar, saying I basically shouldn't be alive and what not. I gave one reply, saying that if he thought I was hurting my little feelings, he had another think coming. (Which he didn't. The ignorance of others stopped hurting me years ago.) He kept it up, Stoney and Wikid made a few choice (and awesome!) replies, and although I almost commented back, I refrained. It wasn't easy to let it go (the "educator" in me wants to come out often, lol), but I succeeded. And that just reinforced to myself that I do indeed have some character *and* self control, mental illness or not. 

Show the character you have that they lack. That's the best way to fight back.  Or, have a little fun at their expense.  Case in point...

[youtube]ueEM2ly0mqQ[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Drama, drama, drama... I must really *really* love it here at RIU, because I was gone for about a week and when I came back, was very disheartened to see even more drama B.S., but I'm still here just about every moment I'm online.
> 
> I received a "neutral" rep (which I'd figured out months ago meant it was left by a member that is new and/or hasn't received much him/herself yet) signed by "Ludacris #1" saying something about to beware the "sight" snitches. (Yes, spelled that way. lol) I've seen Luda's rep bar before, knew it couldn't be him, so I did a site search on "Ludacris" and was brought to this thread. Found more drama, more finger-pointing at Luda. All thanks to the success of the troll(s), meaning they once again got the upper hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## roachwagon (Oct 8, 2009)

I dont post much but it all sounds we are like in elementary school again. This is a place that we can all come and talk about out beloved plants and how to grow them well and efficiently. Maybe we should change the name from roll it up.org to All My Children


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

roachwagon said:


> I dont post much but it all sounds we are like in elementary school again. This is a place that we can all come and talk about out beloved plants and how to grow them well and efficiently. Maybe we should change the name from roll it up.org to All My Children


no that wont be nessesary.
if you want to talk about growing weed then there are many other forums out there for you.
(good luck).

LUDA.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL! Indeed, Roach!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

roachwagon said:


> I dont post much but it all sounds we are like in elementary school again. This is a place that we can all come and talk about out beloved plants and how to grow them well and efficiently. Maybe we should change the name from roll it up.org to All My Children


 
here you go mate.
have a visit to here.
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/
(good luck).

LUDA.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 8, 2009)

So Jessica is in a coma and Lucille is dating Jessica's doctor who is shagging the head nurse. Billy is still gay and margie can't wait till her braces come off!! 

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Drama, drama, drama... I must really *really* love it here at RIU, because I was gone for about a week and when I came back, was very disheartened to see even more drama B.S., but I'm still here just about every moment I'm online.
> 
> I received a "neutral" rep (which I'd figured out months ago meant it was left by a member that is new and/or hasn't received much him/herself yet) signed by "Ludacris #1" saying something about to beware the "sight" snitches. (Yes, spelled that way. lol) I've seen Luda's rep bar before, knew it couldn't be him, so I did a site search on "Ludacris" and was brought to this thread. Found more drama, more finger-pointing at Luda. All thanks to the success of the troll(s), meaning they once again got the upper hand.
> 
> ...


Y arn't there more people like this in the world, anyone that says that is a piece of shit, we are all here for a reason *you* included beware the karma train RedRhino, it may be late but it will come..


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

Karma can be a real bitch sometimes, eh?


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

I wouldn't know..


----------



## Straight up G (Oct 8, 2009)

Only joking no-ones perfect least of all me! 8P


----------



## thizz13 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm new here but I think everyone is overreacting over a Internet site really.. This is a great site for info!! So why doesn't everyone just use it for that n not this kidergarden bs lol..


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2009)

Who's overreacting?


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

thizz13 said:


> I'm new here but I think everyone is overreacting over a Internet site really.. This is a great site for info!! So why doesn't everyone just use it for that n not this kidergarden bs lol..


i dont think this thread/post is what you are looking for.
you obviously have not read the whole thread.
you will be far better off visiting newbie central or general mj growing unless you have anything positive to add to this discussion.

THANK YOU.

LUDA.


----------



## thizz13 (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone who cares about reputation points on a website idk it just seems weird that it matters. Ya kno?


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

Again, as has been stated countless times... it's not about rep, it's about harassment.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2009)

thizz13 said:


> Anyone who cares about reputation points on a website idk it just seems weird that it matters. Ya kno?


I think you're missing the point of this thread. 

The neutral reps left by trolls DO NOT affect your rep points. Because the troll doesn't have enough rep for his rep to be worth anything, and he will be banned before he can get to the point that it IS. 

And if he somehow DID stay around until his rep was worth something....it would be a single POSITIVE point.

People are more concerned with the way the rep system is being used to anonymously harass members,

I'm with Ludacris, you should either read the thread and know what we're talking about, or just not comment.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 8, 2009)

Guys please just chill . 

I started this thread because we had a problem with trolls leaving anonymous and rude messages in our "last reputation received" area.

I dont care about rep points.... Fuck I already said a million times I have too much rep. And for crazy things too. In all honesty I probably deserve to be banned myself, or even a few infractions. But no, neither one has occured.

What I care about is when I look at the comment box I have to see messages like "you want to suck their cock" and "you are a pussy" etc. etc. Thats why I started this thread.

I didnt start it to feed the trolls more, or argue and bicker about bullshit. Like I said before, lets all get back to the reason we first joined..... Growing Marijuana

Thank you and goodnight


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

thizz13 said:


> Anyone who cares about reputation points on a website idk it just seems weird that it matters. Ya kno?









*LUDA.*


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Guys please just chill .
> 
> I started this thread because we had a problem with trolls leaving anonymous and rude messages in our "last reputation received" area.
> 
> ...


 

you were quick to come on and diss me from the start and you think i was an idiot and could not see what you said about me ???????.

mmmmmmmmmmmm.
(stick to the tomatos).
or grow up and appologise like a man would do.

THANKS ANYWAY FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT.

LUDA.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

Now, if I received positive rep with the comment saying that it's "real" rep from Ludacris... how do I know it's from you, Luda?  

Sorry, just feeling a bit feisty at the moment. Thought I'd toss a moment of fun in here.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Now, if I received positive rep with the comment saying that it's "real" rep from Ludacris... how do I know it's from you, Luda?
> 
> Sorry, just feeling a bit feisty at the moment. Thought I'd toss a moment of fun in here.


so you got mine ?????.
(and if you did you will see that your points have gone up by maybe 10-15 more).
trolls cant give positive repp points.
and yes of course it was me i just checked.

CHRIS.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Luda... I really was just being facetious though.  Checking for *proof* of positive rep is very important, ya know!


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

Katatawnic said:


> Thanks Luda... I really was just being facetious though.  Checking for *proof* of positive rep is very important, ya know!


you will always know when its me.

thanks.

LUDACRIS.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 8, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> you were quick to come on and diss me from the start and you think i was an idiot and could not see what you said about me ???????.
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmm.
> (stick to the tomatos).
> ...


Ive got nothing to apologize for brother.

It seems like you are always in the middle of the drama all the time. Every closed thread is riddled with your posts. 

If I called you out then you probably deserved it. 

All Im saying is Ive never had a troll problem like you have. You seem to have alot of haters and for good reason.

Even FDD hasnt been here in 4 days. Honestly, I'd take FDD over you any day


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

*(sings)* All we are saying... is give peace a chance...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> Ive got nothing to apologize for brother.
> 
> It seems like you are always in the middle of the drama all the time. Every closed thread is riddled with your posts.
> 
> ...


you are just completely lost are you not ?????????.
dont think for a second fdd has not been on here 24/7 
and who are my haters ???????
who starts the drama ?????????
and i deserved what ?????
abuse from a knucklehead like you ???????
and i am not your brother.

tell you what why dont you post all these fictional accusations and i will have a look.

list the haters.
list the drama.
and go and read the posts.
(you wont find a thing).
so prove me wrong and back it up because i bet you cant.
and your repp is a joke.
its all about respect here and posting and points levels.
open your eyes. 

LUDA.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 8, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> you are just completely lost are you not ?????????.
> dont think for a second fdd has not been on here 24/7
> and who are my haters ???????
> who starts the drama ?????????
> ...


 drama drama drama

Exactly my point from the begining.

And... are you denying that you have been accused of snitching to the police???

Because you are the root of the troll problem


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> drama drama drama
> 
> Exactly my point from the begining.
> 
> ...


 
yes i was accused as being a 
grass
snitch
cop
informer
rat
snake
fdd's bum boy and all the rest of the names you can imagine.
all by the same troll thats changed names over 50+ times now.
as i said open your eyes and go back and read the silly thread you started.
and why do you assume and say that i was the root cause of the problem???????.
(yet again no proof).
you are just guessing again without looking at the facts and like i said lets see some proof to your accusations or are you still looking for something that is not there ???????.
.

*LUDA.*

(just move on back to your tomatos).


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 8, 2009)

another thread reduced to pointless dribble...........


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> another thread reduced to pointless dribble...........


 thread was going fine until LUDA popped in.... imagine that


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> another thread reduced to pointless dribble...........


not really.........

LUDA.
(still waiting on some proof as to me being the firestarter or the hated one).


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> thread was going fine until LUDA popped in.... imagine that


 

maybe because i was banned for 3 days and could not respond to your wrongfull allegations and bull.
(still waiting on the proof though).
keep looking .

LUDACRIS.


----------



## Katatawnic (Oct 8, 2009)

Might I suggest the personal stuff be taken to private discussion, before there are more bannings?


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 8, 2009)

i say ban all the problem ppl find a good thread on here that is not ruined yet by ppls egoes...


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> i say ban all the problem ppl find a good thread on here that is not ruined yet by ppls egoes...


 
are you referring to me ???????.

LUDA.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 8, 2009)

Ok, can't we just stop now? Totally blowing my buzz over here


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 8, 2009)

no im reffering to anyone that starts these ridiculous fights you poked me no i poked u bla bla bla..is it really worth it guys???


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> Ok, can't we just stop now? Totally blowing my buzz over here


 
yes i am done.
(never let anyone blow your buzz).

CHRIS.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6RdVp77Ndg


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBrBFizikvA&NR=1


LUDA.


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nBrBFizikvA&NR=1




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H91kWpUNiwU


LUDA.


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 9, 2009)

[youtube]iJ-pkfIDSrI[/youtube]


----------



## LUDACRIS (Oct 9, 2009)

bigtomatofarmer said:


> [youtube]iJ-pkfIDSrI[/youtube]


 
what are you trying to say i am lost ????????????

LUDA.


----------



## headband707 (Oct 9, 2009)

IAm5toned said:


> this whole thread reminds me of a bad nightmare i had this one time where i get online and no matter where i go or what link i click its just the dr phil show over and over again.........
> 
> who cares if someone left you shitty bad rep? its the internet... and your posts and personality will speak for themselves.
> 
> ...


Dude you got bugs and no reps what are ya good for anyways??? lol atleast you smoke peace out Headband707


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2009)

LUDACRIS said:


> you are just completely lost are you not ?????????.
> dont think for a second fdd has not been on here 24/7
> and who are my haters ???????
> who starts the drama ?????????
> ...






edit:

not gonna let you ruin my fun.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 10, 2009)

FDD? can I ruin ur fun? please?  I need a project mod.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> FDD? can I ruin ur fun? please?  I need a project mod.


i just came back from a 6 day "leave". i just wanna relax.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just came back from a 6 day "leave". i just wanna relax.


I thought you took a leave because I whupped your ass in pool last time...then I remembered, last time YOU whupped MY ass


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2009)

Wikidbchofthewst said:


> I thought you took a leave because I whupped your ass in pool last time...then I remembered, last time YOU whupped MY ass


you only whoop my ass if i let you.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> i just came back from a 6 day "leave". i just wanna relax.


I know.... 

Welcome back!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2009)

CrackerJax said:


> I know....
> 
> Welcome back!!


thanks, if it weren't for your avatar i'd still be gone.


----------



## CrackerJax (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh, she delivers!!! We are all truly visual creatures..... that gal stirs deep.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Oct 10, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> you only whoop my ass if i let you.


oh whatEVER! I'll remind you you said that next time I have you bent over the pool table


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2009)

glad to see you back FDD ,and things quiet


----------



## dgk4life (Oct 10, 2009)

shhhhhhhhhhhh dont jynx it


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2009)

i found this while i was gone, ...

sorry about the ads, ...


[youtube]RO7Q1tMGE7g[/youtube]


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2009)

toy store


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 10, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> toy store


how did you thumbnail that?


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2009)

i just find the small icons on you tube and copy and past


----------



## bigtomatofarmer (Oct 10, 2009)

learn something new everyday


----------



## robert 14617 (Oct 10, 2009)

i may be skipping a step ,i just do the simplest method that works


----------

